# Tuesday Eve Saugeyes



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Went out Tuesday Eve. Caught a 24 1/2 inch, a pair of 22s, a 21 and a 20.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice fish. Congrats


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Technique? Bait used? Conditions?


Fish4Dale said:


> Went out Tuesday Eve. Caught a 24 1/2 inch, a pair of 22s, a 21 and a 20.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a ton of technique, bait used and conditions posted throughout the year and recently. I'm from up North and can tell you that any lakes Columbus , East and West as well as the pools on the Scioto will produce this time of year both day and night with night usually being better. Suspending stick baits as well as Joshy"s and blade baits as recently reported in the Southeast Forum. I tried to give the basic info and hope none of the Central members are going to be sissed off at me. You gotta get out, visit general areas, talk to the fisherman, some of who you will recognize by their screen name. The sucessful ones are usually willing to help you as they did me.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

B


RiparianRanger said:


> Technique? Bait used? Conditions?


Blades, Stickbaits, Twister Tails, Some cranks, Have been producing some fish the last few weeks. Just not any one lure. Been hit and miss days. A few of the fishermen that hit the lakes Every Day possible can catch them consistently. But even they get fooled by the Saugeyes now and again.


----------

